# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  potvrda o nekaznjavanju - gdje, kako

## ivarica

za potrebe jednog natjecaja trebamo izvaditi potvrde o nekaznjavanju i surfajuci sam nasla razlicite podatke
1) vadi se na opcinskom sudu i taksa je 20 ili 40 kn
2) vadi se u mupu i nema takse
3) obrazac se uzme na op. sudu, nosi u mup, tamo potvrdi pa opet na opcinski sud (ma nije valjda)

zna li netko od vas sto kako i sa koliko kuna, dana

----------


## Sun

ja sam dizala na op. sudu, bilo gotovo u roku pola sata. Ali bilo je to prije nekoliko godina, ne znam da li se što mijenjalo.

----------


## suzyem

evo ja vadila prije tjedan dana. Otišla na sud, dobila potvrdu u roku 10 min, i nisam platila ništa!

----------


## dalmatinka

Zavisi za koju svrhu  ,  npr. za otvaranje obrta sam ja dizala
na prekršajnom sudu.
Nit je ženska išta provjeravala , nit me pitala jel sam kažnjavana,
samo je na gotovi formular napisala moje ime i prezime :?

----------


## ivarica

svrha - natjecaj udruga, pretpostavljam da ce onda biti i jednostavno i besplatno kako ste gore opisale.

----------


## suzyem

> Nit je ženska išta provjeravala , nit me pitala jel sam kažnjavana,
> samo je na gotovi formular napisala moje ime i prezime
> 
> 
> Vjerojatno predpostavljaju da ako si kažnjavan neće ti pasti na pamet ići tražit potvrdu o nekažnjavanju!   
> Ja sam je dizala zbog natječaja za posao.

----------


## suzyem

Zadnje dvije rečenice nisu trebale biti quotane, to sam ja napisala! (ne ide mi)

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

jao ,ja sam se nadizala tih potvrda i potvrda........  :Rolling Eyes:  kao sto su cure napisale na op.sudu,moras navest za sta ti treba,ja sam platila ako se dobro sjecam 20kn i 50kn za apostille(ali tebi ovo drugo ne treba   :No-no:  ) i bio je isto gotov isti dan

----------


## Roko_mama

Potvrda da se ne vodi kazneni postupak (a ne o nekažnjavanju jer to krivo nazivaju) se diže na Općinskom sudu prema mjestu prebivališta.

Za zapošljavanje, mirovinu, soc. pomoć i sl. se ne plaća ništa,  a za sve ostalo plaćaju biljezi u iznosu 30,00 kuna.

----------


## angelina1505

Daj dobro pogledaj jel treba sa općinskog il trgovačkog suda, mi jednom krivu priložili, i ostali (skuplji) su se žalili!

----------


## ivarica

pise samo ovo




> - Potvrda o nekažnjavanju za voditelja projekta ne starija od 30 dana 
> - Potvrda o nekažnjavanju za odgovornu osobu udruge/organizacije nositelja projekta

----------


## angelina1505

Ma ako je za udrugu onda je sigurno sa općinskog.

----------


## TATA MATA

Mislim da je to potvrda o nekaznjavanju za obavljanje djelatnosti...znaci da vam n ije sudskom odlukom zabranjeno obavljanje djelatnosti !

Mozes to obavit na opcinskim sudu ili pri sudu casti Hrvatske gospodarske komore ili Hrvatske obrtničke komore.

----------


## BusyBee

Ako je natjecaj, onda je to potvrda o nekaznajvanju osobe i dize se na opcinskom sudu. Ako ide jedna osoba za nekog drugog, mora imati osobnu iskaznicu i podatke o roditeljima, adresi i otkad je osoba na istoj (zadnjoj) adresi.
Za svaku potvrdu, 30 Kn biljega.

----------


## anasti

jel se još uvijek diže na općinskom sudu? u svrhu natječaja za posao..

----------


## MAMI 2

Da, na sudu, ak si i ZG u Ilici.

----------


## superx

Je i ako je u svrhu zapošljavanja, besplatan je... u sve druge svrhe se plaća... Ja sam bila nedavno i uspjela sam iskemijati da ne platim iako je bilo za usavršavanje.. Rekla sam da mi treba za posao i nisu puno pitali..

----------


## Roko_mama

Anasti,  diže se na Općinskom kaznenom sudu u Zagrebu, Ilica 207, katastrofa ti je gužva jer su GO, red sve do van,  jako se dugo čeka, i idi čim prije ne čekaj zadnji dan.

----------


## Roko_mama

Anasti imaš PP

----------


## anasti

roko mama imaš pp. nisam u zg. ali punooo hvala na pomoći  :Smile:

----------

